# widescreen rez on Compaq SR1350NX



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi All,
I have an old Compaq Presario SR1350NX that I just upgraded to Windows 7. I hooked it up to a Samsung SyncMaster 940MW widescreen LCD. The native resolution of the Sammy is 1440x900 (16x10 - a fairly common AR). There are no widescreen resolutions available in the Screen Resolution settings, only 880x600, 1024x768, 1280x1024, and 1600x1200. 

Is there anything I can do short of buying a video card? The Compaq has onboard graphics, and no "modern" video card slots (e.g. PCI-E), not even AGP. This sucker is PCI only.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably need to install graphics drivers. Sounds like it's using the generic VGA driver.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I can't find any drivers. I can't even find who makes the chip. The HP website just says "onboard video". The mobo is made by ASUS, I think.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

if it's that old, it's probably not supported on Windows 7.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That model looks to be about 7 years old, reviews from Jan-Feb 2005.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

it's got either the Intel 915 or 945 express chipset. The 915 isn't supported under Windows 7.

Windows 7 drivers are not available for the following older Intel® graphics controllers:

Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family
*Intel® 82915G/82910GL Express Chipset Family*
Intel® 82865G Graphics Controller
Intel® 82852/82855 Graphics Controller
Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller
Intel® 82830M Graphics Controller
Intel® 82815 Graphics Controller
Intel® 82810 Graphics Controller

The 945 Express is, though. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...ct=Intel®+945+Express+Chipset+Family&lang=eng


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Was the monitor turned on when the computer booted? I have a PC in my office connected to a 32" LCD TV, and if the TV is off when the PC starts the proper resolution is not available. I need to turn the TV on and restart the computer.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

looks like it is the 915, according to Device Manager. I guess I need a new video card. Do they make any PCI cards that *are* supported under Windows 7? Preferably not too expensive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use GPU-Z program to obtain tech info about all video components of your PC/NB.
CPU-Z will tell you about CPU/MB/RAM


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

it is i915G. So what are my options? As I asked before, are there any PCI video cards made any more which Windows 7 (32-bit, Ultimate) supports?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139070


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

try this http://entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

you can create custom resolutions with it.

the free trial should do what you want and let you add your native resolution.


----------

